# Emmanuel Macron: ENTJ or ENFJ



## Agnes2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello!

The president of France is a likable and strong-willed man.

I snooped around the internet and found that many think he is an ENTJ. However, I'm really getting a very well-developed ENFJ-vibes. The way he told that young boy off for adressing him improperly is very ENFJ who wants to make the World A Better Place™. Or just Te wanting to put things in order. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Deftodon (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't know, but you'll problably get more responses if you post this thread here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/guess-type/


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Entj

there's no F in his equation


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

He just created a mini controversy with a bad joke in front of the Pope about a French ethnicity.

Personally I found it amusing. But it was risky. I would say Fi.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

He doesn’t give out enough Fe to be ENFJ.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Why do you assume him to be Ni?

Oh, right, right.....successful, leader, made something of himself, yada yada. Only stuff that N types can achieve.

My bad, that was silly of me.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Why do you assume him to be Ni?
> 
> Oh, right, right.....successful, leader, made something of himself, yada yada. Only stuff that N types can achieve.
> 
> My bad, that was silly of me.


Uh, I think it's more based on the fact that he was a philosophy student, and that he also was a precocious child. These are usually good markers for an intuitive personality...

Successful, leader, this speaks more for ExxJ in my mind...

To answer the question... F or T... 
I don't know, he seems very, very controlled and capable of acting and embodying both when necessary.
I sense a very childish vibe about him though, on both accounts.
His "feeling persona" looks like the amazed spontaneous child. There was a video of him getting scolded by his moth...wife for being forgetful while vibing with people, plus I remember some other evidence of this behavior. 
His "thinking persona" looks more like the child prodigy who acts tougher than he is because he's got to hold his own in front of the adults. I actually see more Ti than Te in his reasoning, when contrasted with Sarkozy for example. The way I see it, Fe helps Macron come across as tough when needed, whereas Sarkozy was full Te at the height of his powers.

Anyway, I strongly dislike the aristocratic policy of Macron, but I still think he's an extremely intelligent man with a vision.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ENTJ, has the Hillary Clinton-vibe. Not genuine. Would do anything to get in power. Inferior Fi.



G.13 said:


> He just created a mini controversy with a bad joke in front of the Pope about a French ethnicity.
> 
> Personally I found it amusing. But it was risky. I would say Fi.


He did insult the president of Mali, Burkina Faso or a French-speaking African country with a joke about colonialism. He completely humiliated them!!!!






#NotMyPresident 

INFP's need to oppose him!!!


----------



## weirdnormie (Jun 26, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> #NotMyPresident
> 
> INFP's need to oppose him!!!


Made my day. lol 
If you're France resident/french, then he's your president. #DealWithIt


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Emmanuel Macron*

A highly intelligent and combative strategic thinker, a bossy glutton for work, a perfectionist with an unusually wide range of interests. Tries to square the circle of French politics and save the house of cards that is also known as the eurozone. Enjoy! My guess: *ENTJ.*


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

As much as I like Macron, he's too emotive and charming to be an ENTJ. EFJ.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Enfj


----------

